# New Site News



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Well, after the toils of KevinSt and myself, we are almost there with the new version of Forum software.

We are running tests and fine tuning the design side this weekend, and are aiming to upgrade the whole site over next weekend.

*What will happen?*

The existing forum threads will be imported to the new platform, and all user data (and passwords) will be migrated too.

*Will the exisiting forum be available?*

The existing forum WILL be available for users to read, but replying and creating threads will be disabled. Also, new registrations will not be accepted. Â We will however be providing a temporary single board that will be available for you to use. Â This will NOT be migrated, nor will it be availble once the migration has be performed. Â It is there to service those of you who are joined at the hip to this fine forum.

*How long will this take?*

It takes approximately 4 hours to port the data to the new database (yes, DATABASE!) then about another 16 hours to compile the search index.

*When will this happen, so I can plan a night out with the other half (its been a while!)?*

We are aiming at starting the process on Friday 5th March, 2004 at 18:00 UK. The site will therefore be unavailable until at least the Saturday afternoon.

*And the result?*

This new platform is very stable and fast, and is able to cope with the volumes of traffic that are now affecting the present site's performance.

Over all you will all notice a significant change to perfmance, and we have not deviated from the present design too much, so as to preserve your user experience.

So be prepared, the TT Forum will be upgraded on Friday and kicking on Saturday next week!!!!

Jae and KevinST


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

OK - details time...

*IM's*
We're going to do our best to import all IM's for you... however we can't guarantee it, so:
Have a look though your IM in-box and see what's really important to you, copy the text, past it into a notepad file and keep it on your PC safely.
Then do the same through your outbox (http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... n=imoutbox) and do the same.

If there's nothing in your inbox and outbox then can I ask you to empty one or both?? this helps witht he speed of the conversion.

To empty you inbox, press here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... l;caller=1

and to empty your outbox click here:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... l;caller=2

*User names*
Most users have the same "screen name" as their "username". With the new system, screen names and user names are the same, so anyone who is using a different screen name to user name will now be displayed on the new system as their login name.
We know that several of you have been known by their screen name for a long long time - for those users, send me an email to *kevinst @ ********.co.uk* (remove spaces!) with "Req: new screen name" in the subject and in the text your user name, your screen name and how long you've been usingh the screen name for.. and just for you I'll change them. This will be a one off action so don't expect to be able to change your screen name whenever you feel like it.

*The new address??*
Will be the same... http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs
If your bookmark currently has YaBB.pl at the end of it - just remove that bit.

Ummm... - I think that's it.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Kevin - can you check the email addr above please?
> 
> just got a send failure.....


fixed :-[


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

So do I get an apple for clearing my in/out boxes ???


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Kevin,
Cleared both mailboxes & sent you an email.
Thanks
Angelos [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I've wanted to know this for sometime as i keep on having to delete my IM's...

How do you save Instant messages? The only way i can get the text at the top of the forum to say "0 messages" is to delete them/empty the inbox.

Please can someone tell me.

Tar,


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

With this software you can't hence Kev's comment to "Have a look though your IM in-box and see what's really important to you, copy the text, past it into a notepad file and keep it on your PC safely."

With the new software you have some space for saving them.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks, that's what i thought Scotty

I was hoping the new forum would allow us to save IM's without it appearing we have unread messages and it looks like it will.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Last one to leave, turn out the lights.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

> With this software you can't hence Kev's comment to "Have a look though your IM in-box and see what's really important to you, copy the text, past it into a notepad file and keep it on your PC safely."
> 
> With the new software you have some space for saving them.


On Internet explorer I just did File, Save As... saves as an HTML file with all content preserved - a lot less hassle than cut and paste to notepad...ok the links inside the BBS wont work in the future (external ones do tho) but the index and all the IM content is there...i dont know if the system pages the IMs... didnt for my 80-odd so all saved a s 1 file for inbox and 1 for outbox


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Kevin 
Will it be easier to put a sig pic on the new forum.
I must be thick cos i still cant do it on the old one


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

All those that have emailed me to change their name - no problem with any of them.

Sig pictures - avatars is a lot easier as you have to upload them, pictures in signatures - no different to now.


----------

